# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Period  medieval arming sword blade? - please say yes!

## david walsh

Gentlemen - this blade is ca. 34 inches and weighs a little over 2 pounds, which seems correct for what i've read.  It's diamond-section, steel w/o pattern welding i can see and appears hand-forged.  Tang top has a tiny 'step' which looks quite inadequate on its own for attacking a pommel.  I can find no marks.  The rust looks very old, esp. The tang, tho very little pitting.  Parts look to have been originally polished.  Fwiw it came in a rotting wooden crate with a tired machine-made samurai blade, 2 wwii japanese bayonets and a pacific islands native machete of the same vintage. 

so is it ca. 1200, or what i'd reckon is muuuuuch later - i.e. A victorian, theatrical or other copy?  Many thanks for all comments.  David

----------


## david walsh

Ooops sorry - make that 'attaching' a pommel; too many have been attacked!

----------


## Will Mathieson

reminds me of a 1800's shortened epee blade.

----------


## Dennis M Loyer

The steel is in too good a shape to be AD 1200.  Maybe a hundred years old .  Looking at the tang, it's patina is nothing like a sword from anything earlier than mid 1800's.

----------


## Max C.

If everything else in the crate was from Asia, I would start looking in that area first. The blade does remind me of a jian in some ways, but I am no expert in these.

----------


## david walsh

thank'ee chaps!   dw

----------

